# Palestinian women



## High_Gravity (Apr 23, 2012)

I asked for some pics of Palestinian hotties from the Palestinian supporters and all I got was crickets, so I decided to find some myself, nothing to make fun just some genuine good looking Palestinian women if I can find some.

















Feel free to add on if you wish, I was just curious how the Palestinian women stacked up against their Israeli counter parts.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> I asked for some pics of Palestinian hotties from the Palestinian supporters and all I got was crickets, so I decided to find some myself, nothing to make fun just some genuine good looking Palestinian women if I can find some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long do you think the middle one will live if she is wearing those kinds of clothes in Gaza?  I give her five minutes.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> I asked for some pics of Palestinian hotties from the Palestinian supporters and all I got was crickets, so I decided to find some myself, nothing to make fun just some genuine good looking Palestinian women if I can find some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Israel is Palestine so about the same.


----------



## eots (Apr 23, 2012)

my nephews is married to a girl from Palestine she is awesome...very beautiful. speaks four languages


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

eots said:


> my nephews is married to a girl from Palestine she is awesome...very beautiful. speaks four languages



That is cool.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I asked for some pics of Palestinian hotties from the Palestinian supporters and all I got was crickets, so I decided to find some myself, nothing to make fun just some genuine good looking Palestinian women if I can find some.
> ...



I don't know about that, if you go to Tel Aviv the women look completely different than they do in Gaza or the West Bank.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 24, 2012)

A crowd favorite Palistinian woman. She's Lebanese,but hey, thats REAL Palestinian after all. Enjoy.

Helen Thomas, 1 year later - Patrick Gavin - POLITICO.com


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



oh you mean the concentration camps of Palestine.I think women in Gaza are more worried about American shells dropping in their front yard than what makes them look good.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2012)

More interesting would be slavic women vs Arab women.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Jesus Christ man there are no "concentration camps" in Palestine, stop trying to derail my thread about Palestinian chicks, there are plenty of other threads to go on here to spread your rhetoric.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> More interesting would be slavic women vs Arab women.



Thats a tall order for anyone, those Slavic women are smoking hot.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > More interesting would be slavic women vs Arab women.
> ...



yes they are...here is a pic of a Palistian woman:


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Not bad, not bad.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is link to a slide show of Palestinian women:

Palestinian women walk runway in fashion show - Bethlehem | Demotix.com


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2012)

Like I always say (from personal experience), there are beautiful women from every place on earth.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


>



I like the one on the left.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2012)

The one on the right kinda looks like Jennifer Tilly.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I need to see the rest of them.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

A few of these ladies look good.


----------



## SayMyName (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## SayMyName (Apr 24, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


>



Tryin' to best me, huh? *wink*

I'll show you...


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Its hard to find pics of Palestinian women not all covered up in beekeeper outfits or carrying a fire arm, but I am trying.


----------



## SayMyName (Apr 24, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Ha-haaaa. Or bleeding from the end of a rifle butt. Google "Pretty Women of Palestine." You should come up with some.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

These women are Palestinian race car drivers, not bad, not bad.


----------



## SayMyName (Apr 24, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> These women are Palestinian race car drivers, not bad, not bad.



Ooooo, check her out on the left. Sugar Shack.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > These women are Palestinian race car drivers, not bad, not bad.
> ...



The one on the left is hot, the middle one is so so.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 24, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> A crowd favorite Palistinian woman. She's Lebanese,but hey, thats REAL Palestinian after all. Enjoy.
> 
> Helen Thomas, 1 year later - Patrick Gavin - POLITICO.com


A REAL Palestinian beauty.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > A crowd favorite Palistinian woman. She's Lebanese,but hey, thats REAL Palestinian after all. Enjoy.
> ...



Lebanese women are pretty hot, I can find plenty of pics of them.


----------



## amir (Apr 24, 2012)

*Life in concentration camps.
Poor things look so malnourished.  Indeed in par with Ghetto Warsaw.*


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

These ladies have some potential, I like the one in the middle and the one on the left.


----------



## SayMyName (Apr 24, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> These ladies have some potential, I like the one in the middle and the one on the left.



Uuuu-huh. Yep. *purses dry lips*


----------



## Roudy (Apr 24, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> These women are Palestinian race car drivers, not bad, not bad.


I'll let the one on the left drive my "race car" anytime. Did I mention it's a "stick shift"?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > These women are Palestinian race car drivers, not bad, not bad.
> ...



Fuck a car I'll let her ride my face.


----------



## SayMyName (Apr 24, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Youngster, don't waste time! *wink*


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

^ Now wer talkin.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 24, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Don't you want to first check and see if she's not rigged with C4?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



She'll get fully strip searched.


----------



## SayMyName (Apr 24, 2012)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I don't think she'll have any Centex for us, my friend. Otherwise, just add sugar and it tastes the same as Juicy Fruit.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 24, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> These women are Palestinian race car drivers, not bad, not bad.



Palestinian race car drivers? How can a people so oppressed (or some here insist) have the time, resources and energy for car racing (and how did such beautiful young women get involved)?
BTW, nice work starting a positive, fun thread. There are indeed many beautiful Pal women.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > These women are Palestinian race car drivers, not bad, not bad.
> ...



Don't mean to derail my own thread but the conditions in the West Bank and Gaza are not what some of the Palestinian supports on this board claim them to be, there are no "concentration camps" in Gaza and the people are not malnourished or starving, now I am not saying it is peaches and cream over there but it is not like Somalia or Darfur.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 24, 2012)

eots said:


> my nephews is married to a girl from Palestine she is awesome...very beautiful. speaks four languages



Can build a bomb in her sleep.....


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## ima (Apr 24, 2012)

Arabs girls are WAY hotter than Jewish girls.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

ima said:


> Arabs girls are WAY hotter than Jewish girls.



Arab women can be pretty hot but we don't get to see alot because alot of them are kept in beekeeper outfits most of the time or locked away, we need to see more before we can put them ahead of the Israeli women.


----------



## ima (Apr 24, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Arabs girls are WAY hotter than Jewish girls.
> ...



You can tell just by the eyes. Arabs women have beautiful eyes, Israelis girls have big thick glasses.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



I don't know about that, men need to see the full product before we can have a full opinion, from what I have seen so far the Palestinian women are good looking however Israel has smoking hot women as well, to try and compete with that we need to see more. Trying to outdo the Israeli women is a tall order for anyone.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

Plus most men look at the breasts, legs and ass area, I didn't even know what my girlfriends eye color was until I had been seeing her 3 months.


----------



## ima (Apr 24, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Ya, inbreeding is very sexy.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 24, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Excuse me?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...




Go away, troll.


----------



## SayMyName (Apr 24, 2012)

The one thing that unites all men is simple. Women, Ale, and Food. If one of those are missing you might have conflict, othewise, "Raise a glass men, eat some food, and let's enjoy these women!"


----------



## Roudy (Apr 24, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


Despite your racist stereotype, actually! Israeli women are better looking than Arab women, by far.  Arab women are for the most part chubby do to bad diet and lack of exercise, with bad teeth, and bad hygiene. They aren't allowed to dress up, put a lot of make up, or do their hair nice. That is because they are persecuted and play a submissive role in Muslim society, and are not provided the same rights as men. In short they are treated as property, equivalent to cattle.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 24, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


If Ima is silly enough to think that inbreeding is sexy, he/she would probably have no prioblem with this report.

â¢ Muslim Inbreeding: Impacts on intelligence, sanity, health and society | EuropeNews


----------



## ima (Apr 25, 2012)

Roudy said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You can say the same thing about Jews or Christians.


----------



## ima (Apr 25, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You going to DENY that Jews have been inbreeding for thousands of years? Go tell a Jewish mother that her son is marrying a non-Jew and see what happens.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 25, 2012)

ima said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



No, you can't.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 25, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



The Arabs have the Jews beat 10 to 1 on inbreeding, now please stop derailing my thread.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 25, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> The one thing that unites all men is simple. Women, Ale, and Food. If one of those are missing you might have conflict, othewise, "Raise a glass men, eat some food, and let's enjoy these women!"


----------



## ima (Apr 25, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Not talking about arabs, but at least you agree that Jews are inbreeders.


----------



## ima (Apr 25, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing that unites *all men* is simple. *Women, Ale*, and Food. If one of those are missing you might have conflict, othewise, "Raise a glass men, eat some food, and let's enjoy these women!"



All men drink? All men are into women? Sorry, you lose again.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 25, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...


----------



## Artevelde (Apr 25, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing that unites all men is simple. Women, Ale, and Food. If one of those are missing you might have conflict, othewise, "Raise a glass men, eat some food, and let's enjoy these women!"



I tend to like women too.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...




You're an idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...




Are you offended that your minority of preferences was not given top billing, dear?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yes, yes she is.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2012)

ima said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


Would you by any chance be related to Joanserv? I thought so.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2012)

Young and Restless


http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTUzNTk4ODI0Ml5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTYwNzgxOTI1._V1._SX257_SY400_.jpg


----------



## ima (Apr 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Maybe, but it's the truth, try and deny it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 25, 2012)

ima said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Oh don't worry nobody will deny you are an idiot habibti.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

ima said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...




No maybe about it. Nearly half of all Jews in the US marry non-Jews. 100% of _you_ is a drooling moron. Do yourself a favor and shut the fuck up.


----------



## JStone (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, those are obviously the "before" pictures.  The pictures after they're beaten for disobedience, not so nice 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efktSi0MiIY]Palestinian cleric: How to gently beat your wife - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

While we are on the subject of attractive women from around the globe, I have met quite a few Ethiopian women who were absolutely stunning!

Beautiful Polish women are also something special.

If you ever get a chance to spend some time with a sweet little red-headed gal from TN, don't pass it up!

Girls from Colombia tend to be real knockouts.

Some Korean gals have the cute/sexy thing down to a science.

Girls from Taiwan are as sweet as can be and hot as hell.

Russian ladies can be unbelievably beautiful (but unbelievaby high maintenance).

Women from the 'stans' can be real heartbreakers.

Don't even get me started on Japanese gals...




There is a never-ending list of delights that make life worth living.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

It would be a good idea to ignore the Stone cold bigot who has a mental condition that compels him to inject his bitter hatred into every thread he can.


----------



## Artevelde (Apr 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> While we are on the subject of attractive women from around the globe, I have met quite a few Ethoipian women who were absolutely stunning!
> 
> Beautiful Polish women are also something special.
> 
> ...



Sounds like an expensive hobby. But hey, whatever works for you.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh, it works...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> While we are on the subject of attractive women from around the globe, I have met quite a few Ethiopian women who were absolutely stunning!
> 
> Beautiful Polish women are also something special.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're a hooters fan. Enjoy.

2011 Hooters Calendar


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> While we are on the subject of attractive women from around the globe, I have met quite a few Ethiopian women who were absolutely stunning!
> 
> Beautiful Polish women are also something special.
> 
> ...



I was with an Iranian college student in California once, Persian Princesses are pretty nice.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 25, 2012)

Filipina women are also nice, and some of them have the most amazing asses you will ever see.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> I was with an Iranian college student in California once, Persian Princesses are pretty nice.




Too true! Very elegant ladies.


----------



## Artevelde (Apr 25, 2012)

I would venture to guess there are beautiful as well as ugly girls and women in just about any country in the world.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

I had the pleasure of knowing a Uyghur gal for a time. Fun, frank, and full of life! You want to get tore up, go out drinking with some Uyghurs.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> I would venture to guess there are beautiful as well as ugly girls and women in just about any country in the world.





Indeed there are.


----------



## JStone (Apr 25, 2012)

Palestinian women not so pretty after being blown to pieces as shahids


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

JStone said:


> Palestinian women not so pretty after being blown to pieces as shahids




You need to take your act somewhere else, fool.


----------



## amir (Apr 25, 2012)

Collections :: Persian Models


----------



## JStone (Apr 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinian women not so pretty after being blown to pieces as shahids
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2012)

amir said:


> Collections :: Persian Models


Was this your link,Amir?

Persian Models


----------



## ima (Apr 25, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> amir said:
> 
> 
> > Collections :: Persian Models
> ...



Hoss I bet you were looking for this

Arab Gay Porn - Sites with Naked Arab Men - GayDemon


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...





Put that up your ass with all the rest of your toys, tools, hampsters, and 'boyfriends,' you brain dead fucking bigot.


Go ahead you stupid fucking troll, take a poll and see if anyone wants to see your stupid fucking bigotry for the 100,000,000,000,000,000th time on this thead. Go ahead, dickbreath.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 25, 2012)

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > amir said:
> ...



Can you please not post links from your personal browser history please?


----------



## JStone (Apr 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You missed your anger management session, today?


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z88bjQukaHM]Crazy Jewess Launches Racist Tirade Against Gentiles [TRANSCRIBED] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow this thread totally went to hell.


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NELbNcg3NCw&feature=related]Jewish Hatred for Non-Jews (Gentiles) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...





Your stupid fucking bigotry has been well noted and duly dismissed in all the other thousands of threads you felt the need to put it in. Shut the fuck up, calm the fuck down, or go the fuck away, you fucking bore.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

Stupid fucking bigots can't help themselves.


----------



## JStone (Apr 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Let all your rage out here so you don't harm anyone offline, psycho.


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWlrUcb8l4o&feature=related]Israeli ZIONIST Nazi&#39;s Show how Arrogant & DISGUSTING they Really are - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

Put your skirt down, whore. Everyone has seen it already.


----------



## JStone (Apr 25, 2012)

Worshipping a pedophile is ugly. 


Ibn Ishaq, The Life of Muhammad 


> *Muhammad [53 years old] married &#8216;A&#8217;isha in Mecca when she was a child of six *and lived with her in Medina when she was nine or ten. She was the only virgin that he married. Her father, Abu Bakr, married her to him and the apostle gave her four hundred dirhams.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

JStone said:


> Worshipping a pedophile is ugly.





Nobody worships you, loser. Stop fucking up this thread with your obsessive fucking bigotry.


----------



## JStone (Apr 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Worshipping a pedophile is ugly.
> ...



How soon can you reschedule your anger management session?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



How soon can you shut the fuck up, you bigot loser?


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqM2EXFdOnM&feature=related]AIPAC 101[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Apr 25, 2012)

Worshipping a pedophile is ugly


Ibn Ishaq, The Life of Muhammad 


> *Muhammad [53 years old] married Aisha in Mecca when she was a child of six *and lived with her in Medina when she was nine or ten. She was the only virgin that he married. Her father, Abu Bakr, married her to him and the apostle gave her four hundred dirhams.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

JStone said:


> Worshipping a pedophile is ugly




Your stupid fucking bigotry is ugly, loser.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 25, 2012)

Last attempt to save this thread.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## JStone (Apr 25, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Last attempt to save this thread.



Well, they're not "palestinian" which is a British invention.  Are these women British?


----------



## amir (Apr 25, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> amir said:
> 
> 
> > Collections :: Persian Models
> ...



***
Thanks Hoss.
How can you post a (clickable) link on this board?
I tell you, my friend that the new generation of Persian women (thanks to a proper diet & exercise and plastic surgeries) are breathtakingly gorgeous.
Don't believe Bravo's Shahs of Sunset series.


----------



## JStone (Apr 25, 2012)

amir said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > amir said:
> ...



The Shahs of Sunset are fat and have no lips.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 25, 2012)

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Last attempt to save this thread.
> ...



They are Italians.


----------



## JStone (Apr 25, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Their teeth are probably too straight for them to be British.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry to HG that the pathetic fucking loser bigot killed your thread (like so many other threads his mental illness has derailed).


----------



## JStone (Apr 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Sorry to HG that the pathetic fucking loser bigot killed your thread (like so many other threads his mental illness has derailed).



Having a tough day on an internet messageboard?  Sucks being you, eh?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Sorry to HG that the pathetic fucking loser bigot killed your thread (like so many other threads his mental illness has derailed).



Well ima already started fucking up this thread yesterday.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

Fucking losers will be fucking losers I guess.


----------



## JStone (Apr 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Fucking losers will be fucking losers I guess.



Projecting, again?  Put your pants back on, perve!  Your dick is going to explode


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

Keep your perversions to yourself, freak.


----------



## JStone (Apr 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Keep your perversions to yourself, freak.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

Go ruin another thread, you perverted fucking loser.


----------



## JStone (Apr 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Go ruin another thread, you perverted fucking loser.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2012)

Go ahead, loser. That's all you fucking do around  here anyway, just turn thread after thread into a chance to repeat your dim-witted bigotry. You're a fucking clown.


----------



## JStone (Apr 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Go ahead, loser. That's all you fucking do around  here anyway, just turn thread after thread into a chance to repeat your dim-witted bigotry. You're a fucking clown.


----------



## Artevelde (Apr 26, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Fucking losers will be fucking losers I guess.



How true.


----------



## ima (Apr 26, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Go ahead, loser. That's all you fucking do around  here anyway, just turn thread after thread into a chance to repeat your dim-witted bigotry. You're a fucking clown.



Uncle Tom, just put JewStone on ignore like the rest of us did and his posts disappear.


----------



## SayMyName (Apr 26, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Last attempt to save this thread.



Gorgeous representatives. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 28, 2012)

So HG, any other pics?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 30, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> So HG, any other pics?



Not sure if these women are Palestinian but they are Arabs.


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > So HG, any other pics?
> ...



Since palestinians are an invented people and these twats look real, I'd say they're not palestinians


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 30, 2012)

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Their probably not, I'd bang the shit out of the last one though.


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Allah be PIMPIN' 

Pimpin' Prophet  Muhammad And Snoop Dogg


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 30, 2012)

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Pimpin' Prophet Muhammad!   

Sahih Bukhari Hadith...


> Narrated Qatada: Anas bin Malik said, "The Prophet used to visit all his wives in a round, during the day and night and they were eleven in number." I asked Anas, "Had the Prophet the strength for it?" Anas replied, "We used to say that the Prophet was given the strength of thirty (men)." And Sa'id said on the authority of Qatada that Anas had told him about nine wives only (not eleven).


----------

